# morrells waterborne



## speed (31 Aug 2013)

hi all,

quick question…

can you get waterborne pigmented lacqure in other colours than white and black?

i want french cream, ive had some stuff painted in A/C french cream by a spray shop and liked the colour and want to spray myself with waterborne.

also can i just walk in and open a cash account to buy stuff?


----------



## pip1954 (31 Aug 2013)

hi you can walk in and open a cash account all you need name address and phone number,the paint you ask about i think gets made at stockport not sure if there would be minimum order .
hope this helps 
google your local branch and just ring them and they are normally helpful.


----------



## paul saunders (1 Sep 2013)

So, you want to spray yourself with French Cream .................................. you're on the wrong forum :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## speed (2 Sep 2013)

went today and opened an acc

got 5l clear laqure and 5l primer, i had to order white and the french cream.

I've only sprayed primer so far and WOW its loads better than thinning "normal" trade paints thinned, it sands easy too


----------



## speed (2 Sep 2013)

paul saunders":2upp7daj said:


> So, you want to spray yourself with French Cream .................................. you're on the wrong forum :lol: :lol: :lol:




=D> =D>


----------



## mailee (2 Sep 2013)

speed":28xa9amk said:


> went today and opened an acc
> 
> got 5l clear laqure and 5l primer, i had to order white and the french cream.
> 
> I've only sprayed primer so far and WOW its loads better than thinning "normal" trade paints thinned, it sands easy too


Ah! you see, that's why we all use it in the trade. :wink:


----------



## mahomo59 (11 Sep 2013)

I love it too Alan, after your good advice. I'll use that now, it's top drawer. 

James


----------



## speed (14 Sep 2013)

IMG_2006 by j.j joinery, on Flickr

turned out great, never got close to this finish using normal paint


----------



## mailee (14 Sep 2013)

Yes, pretty impressive stuff isn't it? :wink:


----------



## gwr (16 Sep 2013)

Having never sprayed before can anyone recommend a good spraying setup to try not too overly priced.That looks like perfection to me Speed.

Thanks G


----------



## mahomo59 (17 Sep 2013)

Can't fault the Earlex 5000. Spray station.


----------



## speed (18 Sep 2013)

gwr

thats was my first real attempt at spraying  

i got the earlex hv4500 from toolsatation for £150, it has the same turbine unit as the hv5000 but the gun is alittle different and comes with a 1.5mm needle


id suggest you get some propper sprayable paint from morrells, my very first attempt was layland trade watered down


----------



## RogerM (19 Sep 2013)

mahomo59":2ji9qpr8 said:


> Can't fault the Earlex 5000. Spray station.



+1 

I bought one to spray doors for my kitchen. Used the 2mm needle supplied with Johnstones primer and topcoat both thinned to 50 secs (approx 4 parts paint to 1 water). Really pleased with the result.


----------



## Drudgeon (7 Oct 2013)

I thought I'd post in here as the thread title is relevant, even though my post is not relevant to the original question. :roll: :roll: 

Anyway, I've been using the Morrells 2k paints for a while now (3-4yrs) with an Apollo HVLP system, and this weekend was my first experience of using their water based products, I sprayed a Birch Ply cash desk in a 20% sheen hard wearing laquer, and wow, I just could not believe how easy it was to use, and the finish that was achieved, no thinning required whatsoever, drying times really good, and after 3 coats it looked stunning, a quick buff with some water and a fine pad after drying gave it a glass like feel, and so easily achieved.

Next week I'm going to push the boat out and use the waterbourne paints on some MDF panels, the guy in my local Morrells has been trying to convince me for a while that I should be trying the WB but I had really resisted, but I think I may be sold, and also may have to eat some humble pie when I go to pick up some more.


----------



## Drudgeon (22 Oct 2013)

Has anyone else had much experience with the Morrells WB products?

The clear laquer was brilliant, but I cannot get on with the pigmented stuff for love nor money, it keeps drying very patchy, almost as if it's shrinking back and wrinkling up as it does, I've had about 5 or 6 goes and cannot get it right, I've been spraying their 2K stuff for quite a while and love it to bits, but am desperately trying to work out what I am doing wrong with the WB.
I've tried thinning, not thinning, and different flow rates etc, but with no joy.

Any suggestions will be welcome, before I give up and go back to 2k.


----------



## heatherw (22 Oct 2013)

Interesting, what's the shelf life on these products? I see they aren't 2 pack, does this mean they last longer?


----------

